# Look for a turbo kit for a 1999 nissan maxima



## Infamous_Maxima (Apr 5, 2005)

I am looking for anyone who has a turbo kit for sale for a 99 maxima a decent price. will buy someones old system from them. if there are anyone out there please get with me. [email protected]. Thank you :cheers:


----------

